# Bild verziehen



## flintstyle (13. Juli 2004)

Ich brauch mal bitte eure hilfe ! 
unzwar will ich ein bild verziehen.. genau so wie es hier zu sehen ist!
Klick here 

Also Links das verzogene.. bitte helft mir !
Vielen dank !
MFG 
flint


----------



## da_Dj (13. Juli 2004)

Gaanz einfach, nimm das Auswahlwerkzeug und zwar "einzelne Zeile" markiere einen Bereich des Bildes [am besten direkt am Rand] Kopieren, auf eine neue Ebene und mithilfe von Transformation einfach ziehen ... fertig.


----------



## Fineas (13. Juli 2004)

Nur noch knappe Ergänzung:

Auswahl entweder mit gutem Augenmaß oder eine feste Größe einstellen. In letzterem Fall wie oben schon gesagt: Höhe = Bildhöhe und Breite = 1Pixel. Auswahl positionieren, STRG-C, STRG-V und dann transformieren. Geht auch, wenn man den Bereich als Muster festlegt und Fläche füllen läßt.

Zu Nachbearbeitung sinnvoll ... Die neu eingefügte Ebene mit der transformierten Fläche markieren (STRG+Mausklick Ebene in der Ebenenpalette). Jetzt eine Ebenenmaske einfügen. Auswahl entfernen (STRG-D). Die Ebenenmaske sollte den Teil verdecken, der original ist (falls nicht, einfach invertieren). Jetzt noch einen gaaßschen Weichzeichner drüber, ein paar Stellen nachradieren und das ganze sieht neter aus.

Fertig.


----------



## flintstyle (13. Juli 2004)

hÖ?
der eine sagt das der andre das? 
ich nix kapier 
und bei mir zeigt er immer an :"WARNUNG ES SIND KEINE PIXEL ZU MEHR ALS 50% GEWÄHLT! DIE AUSWAHLKANTEN SIND NICHT SICHTBAR"
bitte nochma gründlich


----------



## Fineas (13. Juli 2004)

Wir sagen beide das gleiche.

Wenn Du die Auswahl machst, musst Du auch auf der entsprechenden Ebene sein. Die Auswahlkante darf bei 1Pixel Breite nicht weich sein! (kann man zum einen oben in der Toolbar einstellen und zusätzlich noch mal im Menü Auswahl->weiche Auswahlkante).
Dann sollte es klappen.

-also einfach Auswahlwerkzeug auswaählen
- es darf keine weiche Kante eingestellt sein!
- in der Toolbar auf Feste Grösse stellen (Bsp bei 800x600 Bild 600Höhe und 1Breite)
- in das Bild klicken
- die Auswahl an die richtige Stelle bewegen
- STRG-C, STRG-V ... und dann wie oben weiter
- in die neue Ebene gehen
- mit STRG-MAus auf neue Ebene klicken
- transformieren
- dann wie oben weiter


----------



## Coranor (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fineas _
> *- in der Toolbar auf Feste Grösse stellen (Bsp bei 800x600 Bild 600Höhe und 1Breite)
> *



Das ist doch gar nicht nötig, wie da_Dj schon richtig erwähnt hat gibt es ein Auswahlwerkzeug, das schon als Voreinstellung nur 1 Pixel breit ist und gleichzeitig die ganze Höhe des Bildes erfasst (bzw. vice versa für Reihe).

flintstyle, Dein Fehler dürfte wie Fineas erwähnt hat die weiche Auswahlkante sein. Diese muss auf 0 stehen.



> _Original geschrieben von Fineas _
> *- STRG-C, STRG-V ... und dann wie oben weiter
> - in die neue Ebene gehen
> - mit STRG-MAus auf neue Ebene klicken*



Auch das ist nicht nötig, einfach Strg+J ergibt den gleichen Effekt, dann mit Strg+T zum Transformieren.


----------



## Fineas (13. Juli 2004)

Na bitte! Sogar noch was bei gelernt - das 1Pixel-Auswahlwerkzeug ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## flintstyle (14. Juli 2004)

;-)   
Danke Jungs.. habt mir echt weitergeholfen


----------



## da_Dj (14. Juli 2004)

Dafür danke ich für strg+j  Mal wieder etwas was milli Sekunden Zeit sparen kann und das freut mich jedes mal aufs neue auf so etwas aufmerksam gemacht zu werden


----------

